# Any active art sites like FA and DA?



## clawstarz (Sep 20, 2018)

I've noticed throughout the years of using DeviantArt and Furaffinity a lot, these sites have been pretty inactive. Mostly DeviantArt than Furaffinity TBH. 

I've tried to browse/search other sites like mentioned sites, however, they're mostly inactive/dead/etc.
Or maybe my art sucks compared to popular fur artists LMAO


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2018)

The Twitters have a lot of furries on. If you don't feel ethically compromised by using twitter anyway.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Sep 20, 2018)

Inkbunny and Weasyl are some alternatives, but I don't know how active they are.


----------



## clawstarz (Sep 20, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> The Twitters have a lot of furries on. If you don't feel ethically compromised by using twitter anyway.


yeah, I've been hearing a lot about twitter too. Had an account but ended up BARELY using it


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2018)

clawstarz said:


> yeah, I've been hearing a lot about twitter too. Had an account but ended up BARELY using it



Same. It's pretty much screaming into the void.


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 20, 2018)

I like Pixiv!


----------



## clawstarz (Sep 20, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I like Pixiv!


Recently got it! But not much English users :’)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 20, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> I like Pixiv!


Ofc you do you weebo :V


----------



## Fiorabeast (Sep 20, 2018)

Have you tried tumblr maybe? 
Unfortunately, tagging that stuff and hoping people will reblog it to make other people look is kind of bad if you aren't an already popular user there, as well as have fan art.


----------



## clawstarz (Sep 21, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> Have you tried tumblr maybe?
> Unfortunately, tagging that stuff and hoping people will reblog it to make other people look is kind of bad if you aren't an already popular user there, as well as have fan art.


I do use tumblr a lot but as you mentioned, drawing fan art to recent popularity of a fandom will get more recognition than your original work from what I’ve seen. :’)


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 21, 2018)

AsheSkyler said:


> Inkbunny and Weasyl are some alternatives, but I don't know how active they are.


Ink bunny is very active and nice :3 so I recommend that to :3


----------



## PercyD (Sep 21, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> The Twitters have a lot of furries on. If you don't feel ethically compromised by using twitter anyway.


Twitter is such a trash firee~~~~ TAT

Instagram has a pretty large art community. Theres just no way to get an outside link on your posts~.
Ko-fi is starting to build up galleries and text posts as well.


----------



## clawstarz (Sep 21, 2018)

AsheSkyler said:


> Inkbunny and Weasyl are some alternatives, but I don't know how active they are.


Idk either tbh lmao


----------



## clawstarz (Sep 21, 2018)

Lyle Jones said:


> Ink bunny is very active and nice :3 so I recommend that to :3


I’ll look into it! Tysm!


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 21, 2018)

clawstarz said:


> I’ll look into it! Tysm!


if u want my inkbunny it is the same as on here :3 (LyleJones)


----------



## Amibo (Sep 26, 2018)

I've recently made accounts in each art sites for my furry art. 
I feel that I made most of engagement and ''favs'' from Fur Affinity.
Somewhat few in Devaintart but none response in twitter, sofurry and weasyl.

I'll just keep posting into those accounts anyway!


----------



## Alison Savros (Jul 16, 2019)

AsheSkyler said:


> Inkbunny and Weasyl are some alternatives, but I don't know how active they are.


I don't know, with all of the drawn kiddie porn on Inkbunny, I'd suggest people stay away instead. I know I will.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 16, 2019)

Some forums from other fandoms are pretty art-oriented, with some overlap between them. Obviously, the art is mostly geared towards their own fandom, but you never know.


----------



## Rinibeanie (Jul 17, 2019)

Twitter is a hellfire of drama, but you can gain pretty good traction by responding to "Share your art!" threads.  Posts can travel fast, much more easily than on static sites like dA and fA.  I do enjoy how less hectic gallery sites are though.


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (Jul 17, 2019)

i recommend furrylife.online!


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 20, 2019)

Nobody so far has mentioned furrynetwork.com

It's most likely very new. I haven't made an account yet, but from just looking at it, it's a furry-centric copy of Artstation.


----------



## TallmanClay (Jul 20, 2019)

Pomorek said:


> Nobody so far has mentioned furrynetwork.com
> 
> It's most likely very new. I haven't made an account yet, but from just looking at it, it's a furry-centric copy of Artstation.


I just joined from your post. It seems really, really nice. 

And for OP, it seems small, but like the people that are there are active? Basing things only on views though.


----------

